# clay pots safe?



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

finally got all the accents,gravel and artificial plants for jaws new tank decor, but i found everything but a nice hide out spot for him, thinking about going to home depot and picking up a small/ medium size clay pot like this

http://www.amazon.com/New-England-P...5QW4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1304437104&sr=8-2

are they safe? anything i should do before hand?

was think bout placing it open end down and cutting a door and open the top ? or just placing it on its side?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

They are safe. Just make sure to wash them well. Also, you must plug up the drainage hole or your'e fish could get stuck and die. I recommend using aquarium safe silicone (found at pet stores) and siliconing rocks into the drainage hole. PVC pipe ( not ABS) is also good for a cave, and you won't have to plug anything up.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Terra Cotta pots are fine, a lot of people put them in their tanks. I'd go with Home Depot or Lowes, you can get them cheap.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> They are safe. Just make sure to wash them well. Also, you must plug up the drainage hole or your'e fish could get stuck and die. I recommend using aquarium safe silicone (found at pet stores) and siliconing rocks into the drainage hole. PVC pipe ( not ABS) is also good for a cave, and you won't have to plug anything up.



pvc pipes really? had no idea, thats great and perfect with look am going for , am pick up one of them it goes with the black/white tank theme am goin for

http://www.hobbysubmarines.com/images/pvc_elbow.jpg

pvc elbow :-D thank you


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

i got a 3 pack of terra cotta pots for my tank perfect fish size for a $1 at the dollar store.. no problems and they have been in the tanks 4 months now


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

bought the pot, but put the pvc pipe in his tank

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=664717#post664717


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

I use terracotta clay pots in all my tanks! I use a chisel to break the bottom to make it bigger so the fish don't get stuck in the hole! I also soak them overnight in dechlorinated water just as a precaution!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

lalalaura said:


> I use terracotta clay pots in all my tanks! I use a chisel to break the bottom to make it bigger so the fish don't get stuck in the hole! I also soak them overnight in dechlorinated water just as a precaution!


That is what I do also. But, I also sand the edges where I broke it out to make sure there is nothing sharp. Clay sands very easily. :-D


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wash em


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Blazer23 said:


> Just wash em


I just rinse them in straight hot water. :-D


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread inspired me to go buy a PVC unthreaded drain elbow, Ty! It was $.89 at the hardware store. 1 1/4 inches. It has a printed bar code on it that I am not sure I will be able to get off though. I am going to try it in one tank just to make sure it's really ok with my fish. I was first looking for decorations that would work out for a cave but everything I found was really super sharp inside. I didn't want to spend the money on something and find out I couldn't sand down the resin.

If the elbow works out, I plan on using the aquarium sealant to glue some of my aquarium gravel on it to cover the outside and possibly attach a silk plant to the bend. A big honking white chunk of PVC kind of clashes with a tank that is set up to look on the natural side to me lol. I am hoping the stones will make it less so. Thank you again for the inspiration you guys.


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> That is what I do also. But, I also sand the edges where I broke it out to make sure there is nothing sharp. Clay sands very easily. :-D


Yes of course! I cut my finger on a sharp edge of one a couple weeks ago while I was sanding it . They are super sharp.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Twilight Storm said:


> This thread inspired me to go buy a PVC unthreaded drain elbow, Ty! It was $.89 at the hardware store. 1 1/4 inches. It has a printed bar code on it that I am not sure I will be able to get off though. I am going to try it in one tank just to make sure it's really ok with my fish. I was first looking for decorations that would work out for a cave but everything I found was really super sharp inside. I didn't want to spend the money on something and find out I couldn't sand down the resin.
> 
> If the elbow works out, I plan on using the aquarium sealant to glue some of my aquarium gravel on it to cover the outside and possibly attach a silk plant to the bend. A big honking white chunk of PVC kind of clashes with a tank that is set up to look on the natural side to me lol. I am hoping the stones will make it less so. Thank you again for the inspiration you guys.



yea i was wondering about the bard code too , but thats laser imprinted on there :-(, i jus washed it off with regular cold water and them let it soak in very warm water wih a teaspoon of Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus Water Conditioner in it


----------

